# Ultimate Finish - Waterless wash and wax



## mika_98 (May 15, 2009)

Hello all,

Just wondering if anyone has ever come across the following brand/product:

ultimate-finish.

If so, is it any good?


Thanks!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Seen it on ebay but not tried it, there are that many trying to jump on the band wagon.


----------



## Clive1955 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Advert removed*

I use ************** from ebay, it is absolutely brilliant, my car has never looked so good and the shine just lasts and lasts. I even use it on my windows around the house. I dont think you can beat this product for ease of use and quality. :car:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Clive1955 said:


> I use ************** from ebay, it is absolutely brilliant, my car has never looked so good and the shine just lasts and lasts. I even use it on my windows around the house. I dont think you can beat this product for ease of use and quality. :car:


Thats odd as your email suggest that you are the owner of that company ?


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

Shaun said:


> Thats odd as your email suggest that you are the owner of that company ?


first post - Red handed !!!!!:lol:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Lmao ! Not obv or anything being his first post haha


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Hi There Guys:wave:

I`ve seen all these waterless wash products, claiming you do not need water etc.

But would you clean your`e car in the winter after blasting around in it for 2/3/4 weeks on all those salty, crappy roads, and not use water.!!!!!!!!!!!!:detailer:

How many cloths would you get through, not to mention the scratches, will never get my vote i`m afraid. 

Ok for a quick spruce up with light summer soiling, dust etc, but not for a really caked car.

Regards

Dave S

Just my point of view fella`s, before you all linch me.:thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

or why not try ctr de's waterless wash sponsored by ctr de and used by ctr de ,just take a dry cloth and drag it all over your car , also added feature of leaving loads of lovely swirls for other to admire

nothing to do with me though :lol: , just coinsidence 

only messing

it was a bit obvious clive , if its as good as you say clive why not approach dw as an advertiser instead of spamming which just gives you and your product a bad rep from the start ???


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Hazbobsnr said:


> But would you clean your`e car in the winter after blasting around in it for 2/3/4 weeks on all those salty, crappy roads, and not use water.!!!!!!!!!!!!:detailer:


Exactly! I've been saying the same in thing in relation to these waterless products for ages now. Best considered as an option of last resort when conventional cleaning is not possible (away from home, no access to a hose etc), rather than as a normal, all year round routine.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Shaun said:


> Thats odd as your email suggest that you are the owner of that company ?


Thats some top detective work there  well done that man:thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

chrisgreen said:


> Exactly! ...Best considered as an option of last resort


Strange that, companies falling over themselves to invest millions to satisfy a 
growing market. Are they spending that amount chasing rainbows? I don't
think so. Why? Because many areas of the world don't have the (dubious)
luxury of wasting copious amounts of water just to wash motor vehicles - 
even just across the North Sea.

As a person with limited motor function and an unsteady gait, I'm totally
elated that such products exist. Not only do they work well, they save me a
tremendous amount of effort, making car cleaning almost blissful. Waterless,
or less water cleaning has one hidden benefit. You'll all agree that waxing a
car is therapeutic, well, this comes a very close second! Basically, the
existence of these products allows me to give you butcher's dog guys a real
run for your money. Here's my evidence...










...and...










For how it was achieved, see Post #197 in this thread

Regards,
Steve


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Lowiepete said:


> Strange that, companies falling over themselves to invest millions to satisfy a
> growing market. Are they spending that amount chasing rainbows? I don't
> think so. Why? Because many areas of the world don't have the (dubious)
> luxury of wasting copious amounts of water just to wash motor vehicles -
> even just across the North Sea.


I have no interest in preserving water, saving the rain forests or any other Eco cause.

My first and only concern is keeping my car clean and in optimum condition. I will use products I believe achieve that in whatever state the car is in, and will ensure maximum available water use to ensure adequate cleaning and rinsing at all times.

I've so far failed to see a waterless or low water product that is versatile enough to be a serious all-round and all-year car cleaning option in this country.

Other opinions may vary.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

chrisgreen said:


> I have no interest in preserving water, saving the rain forests or any other Eco cause


Well, if there were any rainforest in Britain, I'd definitely support their existence,
simply as a matter of self-preservation! They are the lungs of the planet.
I wasn't anywhere close to claiming any eco benefits. In many ways that's a 
redundant argument. These products simply save a great deal of time and a
lot of hard work.

These companies don't do this research for altruistic or eco concerns either. 
Far from it! It's to make money - and guess what, their products do work. 
What forces this is authority recognising that water _is_ a precious resource. 
It's that simple; you'd be up a gum tree without it!

To claim that you care about having a clean car, regardless of the consequences
upon your own immediate environment seems like a complete contradiction. 
If you're that ambivalent, why do you bother about the former at all? It's only 
an assembly of metals and plastics. Personally, I'd be far more concerned
about having clean water to drink. We pay enough for it, and wasting it will
only make it even more expensive!

Oh, and the water company's wastage is also a redundant argument. Leakage
of clean water back to the aquafers is nowhere near as harmful as letting
water contaminated with stuff like snow foam reach the same places. IMO
that should be a criminal offence!

I use these products because they make detailing accessible to me. The fact 
that they _may_ have eco benefits provides a minute tad of extra pleasure, 
although I'm not convinced that synthetic products entirely qualify. That, as
a user, just makes me a happy bunny, not an eco-warrior, or for that matter, 
part of the lunatic fringe. Also, for reasons already given, they're definitely
not a choice of last resort - quite the opposite!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Lowiepete said:


> Well, if there were any rainforest in Britain, I'd definitely support their existence,
> simply as a matter of self-preservation! They are the lungs of the planet.
> I wasn't anywhere close to claiming any eco benefits. In many ways that's a
> redundant argument.


Yet it is invariably the first drum you start banging when you go off on one of your long posts about using waterless products and how brilliant they are????


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Good posts Steve, but theres non so blind as those who won`t see


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

chrisgreen said:


> Yet it is invariably the first drum you start banging when you go off on one of your long posts about using waterless products and how brilliant they are????


Oh dear, when you resort to making it personal, your argument is lost. If I
bang a drum it's _not_ on eco issues, it's against misinformation, every time!

While I'm happy to try being a caring citizen, eco issues are not my bag. Yes, 
I do challenge water wastage, especially when it's avoidable, but that's not
driven by me wanting to bang an eco drum. In a modern world we should be
learning from past mistakes.

The world has moved on, thankfully, and it's leaving you behind. It was 
exactly your arrogant attitude toward water wastage and contamination by 
all and sundry back in the 1960's and 70's then that led to the tremendous 
pollution problems that we faced for 20 to 30 years. In the USA a river in
Cleveland had so many chemicals in it, it actually caught fire! Once you have 
seen a dead river, you simply don't ever want to see another! Believe me, you
no longer see foam as something to wonder at; it just fills you with sadness...

All I have done is to honestly describe my experiences with products that 
happen to answer a need throughout the world. The fact that those have 
been positive only gives me pleasure because it allows me to continue with a 
passion I've had for the best part of 50 years! OK, so they aren't for everyone
but they don't deserve instant dismissal either...

I'm not intending to be evangelical about this, but for you to denigrate these 
products out of hand as being implements of last resort really does need 
challenging. I challenge it because of the ease of use, the good results and 
the sheer joy of being able to continue enjoying a hobby. How is that "going 
off on one?" There is no eco argument in that, or indeed, in my first post 
into this thread.

I'm safe in the knowledge that when the water restrictions do get to the UK, 
and eventually they will, I've already adapted. I can blissfully carry on. I was 
just amazed at the public grief expressed here last year because of a hose-
pipe ban. The sheer outpourings of deprivation were frankly astonishing, and 
disappointing!

I welcome the fact that these products are being developed by so many
different companies. Why? Because the results will be potions that continue
to improve what they offer, bearing in mind that they already aren't half bad.

The best bit is that you could be enjoying them too; you can allow yourself...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Hazbobsnr said:


> Hi There Guys:wave:
> 
> I`ve seen all these waterless wash products, claiming you do not need water etc.
> 
> ...


.........same here.Only way i wash my car is with a good soak with the hose pipe first & then a large bucket of warm soapy car wash & a wash mitt.:detailer:


----------

